#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Короновирусная инфекция и питание. Опрос

## Ануруддха

Интересно посмотреть на возможную взаимосвязь инфицирования КОВИД-19 и типа питания.

----------


## Olle

> Интересно посмотреть на возможную взаимосвязь инфицирования КОВИД-19 и типа питания.


А что не поставили - сделал прививку и тип питания - как питался, так и питаюсь.

----------


## Aion

> Интересно ,чем там в Индии колют..


Подобием миража, сновидения и т.д. ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Гошка (08.03.2021)

----------


## Гошка

> Интересно посмотреть на возможную взаимосвязь инфицирования КОВИД-19 и типа питания.


Пишуть же: поднимайте общий иммунитет, но говорят при передозировке вируса, это не поможет:



> Комплексное здоровое питание является одним из главнейших условий для поддержания иммунитета в хорошем состоянии. 
> Поддерживайте себя в нормальной физической форме, больше бывайте на свежем воздухе. 
> Физические нагрузки эффективно снижают вредоносные процессы воспаления в организме, при ревматоидном артрите, например, и возвращают работу иммунной системы в здоровое русло.
> потреблять больше природных витаминов. Закаливаться и обтираться холодной водой. Соблюдать активный образ жизни. Пить много воды. Больше гулять пешком. Пить чаи из трав. Спать, как рекомендуется врачами – по 7-8 часов в сутки. Полезные травяные чаи помогут вам держаться в тонусе. Избавление от вредных привычек, активный образ жизни, меньше стрессов и переживаний, здоровый сон и правильное питание – залог крепкого иммунитета и здорового организма.
> 
> Стимулирование общей активности иммунного ответа, которое производится при закаливании организма, недостаточно, чтобы справиться с коронавирусной инфекцией.
> Такое мнение высказал эксперт Центра молекулярной диагностики CMD ЦНИИ эпидемиологии Роспотребнадзора Михаил Лебедев. 
> Специалист указал, что подобные процедуры действительно помогут укрепить здоровье, но в *случае, если доза вируса, попавшего в организм, достаточно велика, то от заражения «закалка» не поможет.*

----------


## Olle

Сделал прививку чтоб, если что, не доставлять близким проблем.
Никаких «побочек» после прививок не было, как и очереди. 
Может переболел, но в лёгкой форме осенью.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2021)

----------

